# Tractor Supply Coupon?



## avc8130 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone have a Tractor Supply coupon?  I am looking to buy the venerable 22-ton splitter, but it isn't on sale.  I was hoping to find a coupon to save a few bucks.
ac


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 2, 2011)

Ask your TSC mgr to keep you in mind for a Demo.  My buddy got his 28 ton for 1000.  Go for that unit if you can.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 2, 2011)

If you can talk to the manager, it never hurts to make an offer. We did that even when we found our splitter on sale. I ended up having to assemble the unit but that was no problem and I saved several dollars. Of course, that was somewhere around 20 years ago but even if times change, situations don't. It usually pays to make some offers although this is maybe not the best time of year to make an offer on a splitter. Still, realize that January and February are the leanest months for retail, so waiting a couple weeks won't hurt you either.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 2, 2011)

Ditto on Dennis' suggestion, but I'd take it a bit further and offer your name and number.  "Hey there, when business is slow gimme a shout and I'll come down for $XXX."  My local TSC manager wanted the business then, so he took my offer on their 60-gallon Ingersoll-Rand compressor.

S


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 2, 2011)

What would an appropriate offer be?  I would love to pick the 22 ton unit up for the $850 it was selling for a few months ago (before I was into burning).
ac


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 2, 2011)

If I remember, $850 was $999 minus a $150 gift card; I'm not sure they'd go for that, but I would be surprised if they didn't take $899 which would be the regular price minus 10%, which they've done (as has Lowe's and HD).

S


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 4, 2011)

Went to the 1st Tractor Supply, manager was not interested in selling the 22-ton she had in front of the store.  She said there were no discounts she could give.  I asked if it would be on sale any time soon and she commented that log splitters are NEVER on sale.  I mentioned about the gift card thing, and the fact that the 35 ton is on sale RIGHT NOW.  She shrugged and I put back the arm full of Carhartt clothing I had and walked out empty-handed.

ac


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 4, 2011)

I would have done the very same thing. Not because she would not mark the splitter down in price but because she was not telling the truth! Never on sale? Pure baloney.


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 4, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I would have done the very same thing. Not because she would not mark the splitter down in price but because she was not telling the truth! Never on sale? Pure baloney.



There are 2 more TSC's "close" to me.  I will try both of those if I have to.  

Her lying blatantly to my face is what bothered me most.  I even asked if she could match a competitor's coupon (HD 10% or Lowes 10% Military ID).  She said "no".  

ac


----------



## hareball (Jan 4, 2011)

I have 2 to choose from here in So. Jersey and hope I don't get any of that. Both are over an hour away but HD is around the corner.


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 4, 2011)

hareball said:
			
		

> I have 2 to choose from here in So. Jersey and hope I don't get any of that. Both are over an hour away but HD is around the corner.



Same here in North Jersey.  3 are about equal distance from me: 30 mins.  HD and Lowes are both 10 mins.
ac


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 4, 2011)

The last TSC coupon I received expired sometime this past summer.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Jan 4, 2011)

avc8130- I got mine in October from TSC in Chester NY, I think. Maybe it was from the one a little bit east of there...I forget. But the point is....it was ON SALE for $999 with a $150 gift card. The girl there said they go on sale a few times a year, so if your not in that big of a hurry, Id just wait a bit. It DOES go on sale often.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 4, 2011)

That's annoying--I would call corporate and explain about the information here and how the employee not only allowed $1k sale to walk (not all that common at TSC, I would guess) but also a bunch of clothing (read: high margin) and a bad experience meaning questionable future business.

Of course, that's assuming you were *nice*.

S


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 4, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> That's annoying--I would call corporate and explain about the information here and how the employee not only allowed $1k sale to walk (not all that common at TSC, I would guess) but also a bunch of clothing (read: high margin) and a bad experience meaning questionable future business.
> 
> Of course, that's assuming you were *nice*.
> 
> S



I was extremely nice, but I doubt corporate would care.  Does TSC have a policy of matching competitor's coupons?  Did this manager REALLY do anything wrong?  Maybe it wasn't worth less to her to sell it at this point...
ac


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 4, 2011)

Considering that every TSC I've gone to has a sign above the door that says "Take Care of the Customer," I would tend to disagree about corporate.

Do anything wrong?!
1. Lost sale: "manager was not interested in selling the 22-ton she had in front of the store."
2. Lied: "she commented that log splitters are NEVER on sale."
3. No alternative, suggestion: "She said there were no discounts she could give."
4. Bad customer service:  "She shrugged."
5. Lost current/future business: "I put back the arm full of Carhartt clothing I had and walked out empty-handed."

As a past retail manager, I'd have handled it completely differently.  "Let me take your number, sir, and I'll see what I can do."  And you bet I'd call back, looking for cash money.

S


----------



## hareball (Jan 5, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Considering that every TSC I've gone to has a sign above the door that says "Take Care of the Customer," I would tend to disagree about corporate.
> 
> Do anything wrong?!
> 1. Lost sale: "manager was not interested in selling the 22-ton she had in front of the store."
> ...



WORD!

I might just skip the long ride and just get the MTD splitter at HD.


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tractor Supply, Blairstown NJ: FAIL

I will NEVER walk in that store again.  

They had one 22 ton splitter in stock.  It was inside in the "clearance" area.  
I didn't see a clearance tag on it so I inquired to the hot-shot young manager. 
He said it wasn't in the clearance area, it was just being shown.  
I mentioned that it had a gift card offer last month and he nodded.  I inquired if he could do anything "nope".  
How about a competitor's coupon?  
Depends.
10% Home Depot?
Is it on the SAME splitter?
No, they sell similar.
No, we can't do that.
I then noticed that the splitter had some significant paint damage and that it almost looked used.  I pointed this out and asked if that would help him do anything.
He said "no, we sell them in that condition all of the time."

With this, I put down the same pile of Carhartt I had at the last one plus the saw chain filing kit I had decided to buy since then.  I put it all back down right on the splitter and walked out.  

Now I am debating if I care to drive 20 miles to the last "close" TSC to me, or if I just spend ~$200 more on the splitter at Lowes/HD.

ac


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow!  My TSC experiences have been completely different.  They go out of their way to help at the three closest to me.  

Even if you don't get a "sale" price or TSC coupon for a Huskee splitter, I'd still buy one over the MTD/Troy Bilt/Cub Cadet at another store.  The price of the 22-ton and 35-ton models are hard to beat for what you get, and I much prefer them over the MTD.  The Huskee's built-in log cradle, higher beam, and a beefy log dislodger are major advantages.  In addition, SpeeCo's (makers of Huskee) customer service has a good reputation with me and many others on firewood forums.


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 6, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> Wow!  My TSC experiences have been completely different.  They go out of their way to help at the three closest to me.
> 
> Even if you don't get a "sale" price or TSC coupon for a Huskee splitter, I'd still buy one over the MTD/Troy Bilt/Cub Cadet at another store.  The price of the 22-ton and 35-ton models are hard to beat for what you get, and I much prefer them over the MTD.  The Huskee's built-in log cradle, higher beam, and a beefy log dislodger are major advantages.  In addition, SpeeCo's (makers of Huskee) customer service has a good reputation with me and many others on firewood forums.



Trust me, I WANT the Huskee.  That is why I have gone to 2 stores and am even considering the 3rd.  

At this point I will never go to the one in Blairstown as long as this manager still works there.  He had an attitude to go with everything he said.  Never once did "I'm sorry, but...policy..." come out of his mouth.  It was basically "no, I don't want to sell my used and damaged log splitter to you unless you want to pay my full price" attitude.
ac


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 6, 2011)

AVC8130: why haven't you called corporate asking for a regional manager yet?  There's enough evidence in this here thread, and all the others about the Huskee splitters, to show your stores aren't behaving TSC-like at all.  I'm sure, especially in this economic climate, that corporate would like to know.

S


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 6, 2011)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> AVC8130: why haven't you called corporate asking for a regional manager yet?  There's enough evidence in this here thread, and all the others about the Huskee splitters, to show your stores aren't behaving TSC-like at all.  I'm sure, especially in this economic climate, that corporate would like to know.
> 
> S



TSC got an email last night.  

ac


----------



## Got Wood (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW. Not my experience w/TSC at all. I purchased a "returned/repaired" unit (looked brand new, repair was supposedly for a sticky control lever) - they gave me 25% off of the sale price.


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 9, 2011)

I got one!  A manager from Blairstown called me back after my complaint to corporate. She said over the phone that she would take the HD coupon for 10% off.   Get to the store and it is a male manager.  He started giving me a hard time and I almost lost it on him.  I got a bit flustered and made a comment to my wife that may or may not have been English.  He turned and said "wait, all I have to do is take 10% off that thing to make you happy?  I can do that".  I rejoiced.  $900 plus $20 for a spare 2 gallons of hydro fluid later and it is home.

I got it home and started playing with it today.  This thing is a monster.  I like how light it is for moving it around, but how powerful it is for splitting stuff.  Used it vertical 90% of the 4 hours I was running it today.  I did go through 4 tanks of fuel.  I can't believe how small the tank is!  The 22 ton is perfect.  It WILL shear through the nastiest knots.

I did notice one part that was or did break.  There is a little piece of chain it appears that connects the lever to the valve.  The bottom rivet appears to be broken.  Do I contact Speeco direct about this?
ac


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 9, 2011)

Given your interactions with the TSC crew, I would contact Speeco directly.
One thing, though: you say "She said over the phone that she would take the HD coupon for 10% off" but that "he started giving me a hard time and I almost lost it on him."  So, when you got to the store it was a different manager than you'd talked to?  And 'she' hadn't told 'him' about the situation?  And why was he surprised that "all [he had] to do is take 10% off that thing to make you happy?"  Had you not told him the deal?  Something sounds off about this interaction.

By the way, congrats!

S


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, talked to a female manager on the phone.  She was supposed to fill the other guy in as shift change occurred between when I spoke on the phone and when I could get there after work.  I guess she didn't.

I handed him the 10% off HD coupon and he started in that he couldn't take it originally.  That is when I got aggravated since I had just driven 30 minutes AGAIN.  

All is well, I have the splitter.  I will contact Speeco about the link.
ac


----------



## mywaynow (Jan 9, 2011)

Did you have any issue with exhaust fumes while splitting vertically?  My 28 was nearly knocking me out with the newly redesigned setup.  The motor was flipped and now the exhaust faces back toward the splitting base.  I contacted Speeco and they sent me a diverter that has solved the problem.  Good customer service.


----------



## rustynut (Jan 9, 2011)

avc,
  Bought that 28 a few years back from TSC.
Decided which one i wanted and how much i was willing to pay. Then went looking for the manager.
Told him which one i was interested in and asked if he could do any better on the price?
When he asked what i had in mind for a price i told him. 
He stepped out side where they had them stored and looked it over.
Says i think there is some rust on this one (with a wink) and we should be able to do that price.
Didnt steal it but i did save a couple of hundred.
Dont know until you ask.............
Happy hunting
rn


----------

